# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met zorgverzekeraars in Nederland >  Ervaringen met zorgverzekeringen van Menzis zorg en inkomen

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met de zorgverzekeringen van Menzis zorg en inkomen.


Bezoek de website van Menzis zorg en inkomen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Menzis zorg en inkomen.*

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn vader, broertje en ikzelf zitten bij Menzis (ook al toen het nog anders heette en wij particulier verzekerd waren).
Eigenlijk er nooit echt over nagedacht hoe ik over mijn zorgverzekering dacht, want voorheen declareerden we onze rekeningen, kregen we de vergoeding en dat was dat. 
Nu het hele zorgstelsel en alle pakketten op de schop zijn gezet wou ik weten hoe dat zat met vegoedingen (wij hebben basis en extra verzekerd 1, en in 2009 was ik zonder de pil en zonder mijn lenzen over mijn eigen risico heen). Ik kreeg te horen dat als mijn bril en lenzen vergoed wou hebben ik extra verzorgend 2 erbij moest nemen, wat op jaarbasis 180.60 kost en waarbij ik tot maximaal 80 euro vergoed kan krijgen, maar dan mocht ik wel elke 2 jaar een nieuwe bril uitzoeken (die ik deels zelf moet betalen).
Mijn 1e bril heb ik gekocht zo'n 7 jaar geleden, ik heb mijn bril namelijk amper op, nu wil ik een nieuwe bril omdat de sterkte veranderd is en zal om dezelfde reden waarschijnlijk pas over een jaar of 7 weer een nieuwe aanschaffen.. 
Ik ben klant van HansAnders en kan daar een bril kopen voor 35 eu (ik hoef geen duurdere want heb hem toch nooit op). Mijn lenzen+vloeistof kost mij 100 eu op jaarbasis... 
Conclusie, ik neem geen extra verzorgend 2, want dat kost mij meer energie (bon opsturen, wachten op antwoord ed) terwijl het niet goedkoper is...
Als ik mijn eigen pil zelf moet betalen dan betaal ik mijn bril en lenzen ook wel zelf!

----------

